# 1987 Nissan Maxima



## swearingsailor69 (May 16, 2008)

Hi guys, my name is Ryan, and I am from South Dakota. My twin brother, Bryan has a 1987 Nissan Maxima with a V6 and auto transmission that is giving him troubles, and since he doesn't have internet (and he lives 2 hrs away) he has asked me to try a forum to see if you guys can help him troubleshoot his car.

Ok, here is the deal,

The car starts every time, but doesn't stay running for more than a couple of seconds. The TPS has been changed, new plugs, wires, cap, rotor, and fuel pump and filter, and nothing has changed. 

Has anyone else had this problem?? The fuel pump runs for a few seconds upon turning the ignition on, like it is supposed to, but the car just doesn't stay running.

This all started on the coldest day of the year, and it just quit on him on the road. He has also siphoned all the fuel out and put new fuel in, and put a bottle of HEAT (water dissipater/gas stabilizer) in the gas too.

Any Ideas would be great!!!!

~Ryan


----------



## swearingsailor69 (May 16, 2008)

So, absolutely noone has any idea what is going on????? I guess I will figure it out for myself..........


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

You might want to check the cylinder head temperature sensor (CHTS). This is a typical failure mode for failure of this sensor as it helps control the A/F mixture at engine temp. To do this you should measure the sensor resistance and check the computer for codes. To check the resistance, locate the connector is on the front bank timing cover. Put your dvm across the contacts to the sensor - it should measure about 2-3 ohms at 68 deg F. You need a pretty accurate dvm for this, but if it measures open circuit or very low resistance (sound like your problem) probably is bad. Jiggle the harness to see if it is wiring problem. To check check the computer for codes you need to remove the passenger seat. You can locate the instruction on the net or maybe your local library has a service manual to get the codes. But from my memory you need to turn the screw clockwise until 3 flashes of the LED then turn counter clockwise. This will put you are in diagnositic mode. Count the number of read and green flashes and this will be the diagnostic codes. 

I have an 87 Max and my CHTS mine failed with an open circuit, so it is running rich causing poor fuel mileage.


Good Luck


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

I fixed my CHTS this weekend and it turned out terminal contact corrosion was the problem. Unfortunately the CHTS harness is no longer available and so I cleaned the sensor terminals and the harness terminals and added dielectric grease. The sensor itself checked OK at 1.95K Ohms (my above post should read 2-3 *K* Ohms.) Also, you can get computer codes without removing the seat using a small mirror. Move the seat all the way forward. Remove the protective plastic guard from the computer case. Hold the mirror on the side access window to view the LEDs.


----------

